# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie?

## Enflamis1

Hallo,

Ik schijn de laatste tijd nogal depressief te zijn.
Ik ben de hele dag moe en heb nergens zin in.
Ook heb ik totaal geen interesse in wat dan ook.
Ik zie geen toekomst en zie overal tegenop.
Kortom: ik zie het niet meer zitten.

Vooral school is iets waar ik heel erg tegen op kijk. Als ik alleen al een simpel opstel of proefwerk heb kijk ik er dagen tegenop en begin pas op het laatste moment. Ik haal dan ook altijd op het nippertje voldoendes maar ik weet niet hoe lang ik dit vol kan houden. Ik zit straks ook met examens en zie er toch wel een beetje tegenop. Vooral de vermoeidheid helpt niet echt mee en kan me soms amper concentreren. Op school doe ik dan ook weinig.

Verder kom ik het huis amper uit en laat ik mijn contacten een beetje verwaarlozen. Ik heb dan ook geen behoefte aan sociaal contact omdat ik hier simpelweg tegenop zie, waarschijnlijk omdat ik de energie er niet voor heb.

Nou heb ik de laatste tijd best veel meegemaakt en heeft de situatie ook niet echt meegeholpen. Toch speelt dit al veel langer. Ik ben er pas geleden pas achter gekomen dat ik echt depressief was terwijl dit waarschijnlijk al jaren gespeeld heeft.

Het schijnt dat anti-depressiva wel helpen (of mag ik hopen), maar zelf zit ik niet zo op gesprekjes met psychologen etc.. te wachten.

Nou is mijn vraag aan jullie wat ik het beste kan doen..
Moet ik naar de huisarts gaan en vragen om anti-depressiva, of wordt ik dan direct doorverwezen waar ik niet echt op zit te wachten?

Mvg,
Enflamis

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Enflamis,

Vervelend dat je veel hebt meegemaakt, een depressie hebt en steeds moe bent en geen energie hebt.
Het beste is toch om er over te praten met je ouders, een goede vriend of vriendin, een ander vertrouwenspersoon of je huisarts.
Als je naar de huisarts gaat kan het zijn dat deze anti-depressiva voorschrijft en/of je doorverwijst, dat ligt aan de huisarts en aan jou situatie.
Heel veel sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Enflamis1

> Hallo Enflamis,
> 
> Vervelend dat je veel hebt meegemaakt, een depressie hebt en steeds moe bent en geen energie hebt.
> Het beste is toch om er over te praten met je ouders, een goede vriend of vriendin, een ander vertrouwenspersoon of je huisarts.
> Als je naar de huisarts gaat kan het zijn dat deze anti-depressiva voorschrijft en/of je doorverwijst, dat ligt aan de huisarts en aan jou situatie.
> Heel veel sterkte in elk geval!
> 
> Lieve groet Luuss


Mijn ouders weten ervan en mensen weten ook wel van mij dat ik depressief ben. Alleen hier schiet ik niet zoveel mee op. Ik heb het idee dat mijn ouders het probleem onderschatten of zelf niet echt weten wat het precies inhoudt. Ik hoop al heel lang op verandering maar zoals het lijkt is het de laatste tijd alleen maar erger geworden. Ik denk dat het wel goed is om even langs de huisarts te gaan, anders wordt het er niet beter op vrees ik. Bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## Agnes574

Lees volgend artikel eens; misschien heb je er iets aan?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12719

Sterkte!!

----------


## Enflamis1

Zal het even doorlezen, bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo enflamis,
Ja sommige mensen begrijpen het niet (zo goed) als een ander zich depressief voelt of weten niet (zo goed) wat het precies inhoud, misschien dat je je ouders er iets over kan laten lezen zodat ze je beter kunnen helpen of in de gaten kunnen houden?

----------


## Enflamis1

> Hallo enflamis,
> Ja sommige mensen begrijpen het niet (zo goed) als een ander zich depressief voelt of weten niet (zo goed) wat het precies inhoud, misschien dat je je ouders er iets over kan laten lezen zodat ze je beter kunnen helpen of in de gaten kunnen houden?


Ik kan ook niet verwachten dat zij het voor me gaan oplossen natuurlijk. Het beste kan ik naar de huisarts gaan denk ik alleen is dat voor mij best een moeilijke stap om te nemen.

----------


## Agnes574

Probeer die moeilijke stap toch maar te nemen Enflamis.. het gaat je goed doen; geloof me!!

Persoonlijk zou ik ipv naar een huisarts gaan een afspraak maken bij een psycholoog, volgens mij gaat die je véél beter kunnen helpen en begeleiden...
Gewoon doen!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Xx Ag

----------

